# Game #60: Lakers @ Mavs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>









Los Angeles Lakers (30-29, 3rd Pacific) 

@









Dallas Mavericks (39-20, 2nd Southwest) 

Thursday, Mar. 10, 6:30pm
at Mavericks
TV: TNT, KCAL
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330

*Point Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Chucky Atkins - 13.7 PPG, 2.6 RPG, 4.4 APG
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goals Made (128.0) 
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Three-Point Field Goal Attempts (334.0) 
Jason Terry - 12.4 PPG, 2.4 RPG, 5.0 APG
Ranks #13 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage (0.515) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Three-Point Field-Goal Percentage (0.435)
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover (0.82) 
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes (2.34)

*Shooting Guard Matchup:*







vs.








Kobe Bryant - 28.4 PPG, 6.9 RPG, 6.6 APG
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Points Per Game (28.4) 
Ranks #11 in the NBA in Assists Per Game (6.4)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game (42.0) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Free Throws (423.0)
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts (513.0) 
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Points (1277.0)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Triple-doubles (4.0) 
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Field-Goal Attempts Per 48 Minutes (23.45)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Free Throws Per 48 Minutes (10.75) 
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts Per 48 Minutes (13.04)
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Points Per 48 Minutes (32.4) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Total Turnovers (197.0)
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking (24.84) 
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes (28.41)
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Turnovers Per Game (4.38) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Turnovers Per 48 Minutes (5.01)
Michael Finley - 17.6 PPG, 4.3 RPG, 2.7 APG
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Three-Point Field-Goal Percentage (0.402) 
Ranks #15 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game (38.9)

*Small Forward Matchup:*







vs.








Caron Butler - 14.2 PPG, 5.3 RPG, 1.6 APG
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Free-Throw Percentage (0.884) 
Josh Howard - 12.4 PPG, 6.5 RPG, 1.5 APG
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Steals Per Game (1.6) 
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover (0.96)

*Power Forward Matchup:*







vs.







[
Lamar Odom - 15.7 PPG, 10.3 RPG, 3.4 APG
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game (10.3) 
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds (477.0)
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game (8.2) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Total Rebounds (598.0)
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Double-doubles (30.0) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes (10.8)
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes (13.5) 
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Total Efficiency Points (1211.0)
Dirk Nowitzki - 26.9 PPG, 10.1 RPG, 3.1 APG
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Points Per Game (26.9) 
Ranks #9 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game (10.1)
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game (39.7) 
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Minutes Played (2223.0)
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Field Goals Made (495.0) 
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Field Goal Attempts (1089.0)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Free Throws (449.0) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts (524.0)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds (495.0) 
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game (8.8)
Ranks #11 in the NBA in Total Rebounds (565.0) 
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Blocks (88.0)
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Points (1508.0) 
Ranks #6 in the NBA in Double-doubles (31.0)
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Field Goals Per 48 Minutes (10.69) 
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Field-Goal Attempts Per 48 Minutes (23.51)
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Free Throws Per 48 Minutes (9.7) 
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Free Throw Attempts Per 48 Minutes (11.31)
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes (10.7) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Points Per 48 Minutes (32.6)
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Total Efficiency Points (1606.0) 
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking (28.68)
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Efficiency Ranking Per 48 Minutes (34.68) 

*Center Matchup:*







vs.








Chris Mihm - 10.1 PPG, 6.8 RPG, 0.6 APG
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage (0.511) 
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds (157.0)
Ranks #16 in the NBA in Blocks (89.0) 
Ranks #12 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes (5.2)
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Blocks Per 48 Minutes (2.95) 
Shawn Bradley - 2.3 PPG, 2.2 RPG, 0.1 APG
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Blocks Per 48 Minutes (3.12) 

*Injures:*

Lakers:
Player Date Injury
T. Bobbitt G Feb 13, 2005 Sprained right ankle
V. Divac C Dec 22, 2004 Sore back
D. George SF Nov 1, 2004 Left ankle surgery

Mavs:
Player Date Injury
P. Podkolzin C Mar 1, 2005 Torn cartilage in right knee
E. Dampier C Feb 23, 2005 Stress fracture in right foot
T. Abdul-Wahad GF Nov 1, 2004 Left knee tendinitis

*Last Game:*
LA Lakers 108, Dallas 103
Boxscore - Recap

LOS ANGELES (AP) -- The Los Angeles Lakers have been sitting on the playoff bubble all season, and it's starting to feel uncomfortable. So Kobe Bryant took matters into his own hands.

Bryant scored 10 of his 40 points in the final 2:15 and the Lakers snapped a four-game losing streak with a 108-103 victory over the Dallas Mavericks on Friday night. It was Bryant's 37th career game with 40 or more points, and his seventh this season.

Caron Butler had 20 points and Lamar Odom added 18 points and 11 rebounds, helping prevent the Lakers from slipping under the .500 mark for the first time since they were 3-4.

``That was a big motivational factor for us,'' Bryant said. ``We knew this was a big game and pretty much a must-win situation against a great team, and we were able to pull it off.'' 

[More in URL]

Dallas Mavs Forum Game Thread

</center>

I tried and changed the game thread around a little bit just for the hell of it because I was bored tonight.. I need some points anyways.. This stuff takes some time to do.. Let me know if you appreciate it


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Christ dude that's one hell of a game thread. I almost feel tired reading it.  Good work. I get home at around 9:30 tommorow night so I'll be tuning in. Hopefully, the results will be the same as they were Friday night.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

*BLOODBATH*

Lakers lose.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

That's a tight game thread, good job man. Anyway, this probably won't be good by I always have faith so I'm saying LA by 3!!! :wordyo:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I dunno I'm gonna give this team a shot in this game.. Dirk is coming off a hurting knee, Finley is coming off an injury.. Lakers beat the Mav's just the other night when they were without Finley.. Stackhouse will be placed on the IR.. With that said they'll probably lose :laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ouch is an understatement


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Christ dude that's one hell of a game thread. I almost feel tired reading it.  Good work.


Blame Kobe and Dirk for taking up the full page :banana:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Nice game thread B34C :greatjob:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

LJD, thank you, we must remember, faith is key. Im not religious, but sometimes when people ask me if i am religious, i feel like saying "Ya, i practice Lakerism". I love this team, through thick and thin, never lose faith, with kobe, we can beat anyone, like ive always said, give this team time. Lamar, Caron and Kobe could dent the west if they keep these guys togather, i dont care how good the spurs are. Duncan is just slightly leaving his prime, KOBE HAS NOT EVEN REACHED HIS YET! Faith, someday, we will kill again...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by 40.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EHL said:


> Lakers by 40.


 :laugh: 

Lakers by 35, Kobe is going to go for 60 points tonight.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

It's gonna be a tough, tough game... 

Oh and, awesome game thread B34C. :greatjob:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow! This is almost as good as the cartoon themed game thread. At least if we lose, we'll be doing it in style. And I don't see us beating the Mavs again.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Mavs are back on track, they should be able to handle this one easily even without Dampier...Ill be watching this one on the crosstrainer so Ill probably end up having a heart attack...


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

If Lakers win tonight they are going playoffs. If they lose they are going home for playoffs. This is the game. Heed these words. This is it for the Lakers. Watch this game and see the future unfold in front of you.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

compsciguy78 said:


> If Lakers win tonight they are going playoffs. If they lose they are going home for playoffs. This is the game. Heed these words. This is it for the Lakers. Watch this game and see the future unfold in front of you.



well...at least theyll get an early vacation then :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> If Lakers win tonight they are going playoffs. If they lose they are going home for playoffs. This is the game. Heed these words. This is it for the Lakers. Watch this game and see the future unfold in front of you.


I'm not buying it. Sure, it could put us two games back. But teams run by George Karl always start off really strong, only to taper off because everyone gets sick of him. With the personnel that Denver as, I wouldn't be suprised if it happened THIS season. The jury is still out on Minnesota. As far as the remaining schedule goes, I have to agree that the Nuggets have much better odds. I just don't think this is a make or break game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I'm a bit of a Mavs homer, but I hope that the Lakers can pull this one out.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

lakers by 13.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

This will be a close game not sure who's gonna win though. I expect the Lakers to have a real resolve for this game. I don't expect them to wilt as they have in some games. Kobe is gonna need 40 to give us a real chance here. Kobe getting 30 won't be enough it'll take a real big night from Kobe and Odom. 

If Odom gets 2 fouls early and is forced to the bench we're dead. I would try playing Butler on Dirk early in this game because a big game from Odom is our shot to win.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

my prediction:

lakers 104
mavs 97

kobes been on a role lately so i think he will have another big game.... 38/5/4

GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

i expect kobe to score 40, the game will be decided by how much everybody helps out, and the "d" on dirk.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Pinball said:


> Christ dude that's one hell of a game thread. I almost feel tired reading it.  Good work. I get home at around 9:30 tommorow night so I'll be tuning in. Hopefully, the results will be the same as they were Friday night.


me too.....LAKERS LOSE BIG


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is gonna blow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Have some freakin faith guys.. It may not be pretty.. It may not be a win.. But who knows when the game hasnt even started..

Ugh they are wearing the Blue Jersey's again!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Well that's our problem right there. Frank Hamblen has Brian Grant guarding Dirk Nowitzki. We are NEVER going to have a chance to win with this ******* coaching the team. 

"Oh yeah, maybe if we switch it up on defense, it will confuse them...let's put Brian Grant on Dirk!"

The only thing about that that would confuse Dallas is that the Lakers are dumb enough to make that move. And will somebody take Odom out? He is stinking up the joint.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe keeping them in it.. Slava is useless!!!

As is Butler tonight and Odom's shooting tonight..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Alan Henderson = God*

Halftime: Mavs lead by 4

Quick Thoughts:
Henderson = Owning the Lakers with 10 pts, 10 boards, 2 blocks
Kobe = Kobe
Lamar = Find your shooting!!
Caron = :curse:
Slava + Walton in game together = Double useless
Defense = OK Tonight..


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You know you're not going anywhere when Josh Howard and Alan Henderson dominate you. Rebounding was their problem that whole second quarter and they did absolutely nothing to correct it. That's just straight stupid. Grant is the only guy on the team who can match up with Henderson's toughness...PLAY HIM YOU MORON!

Oh I forgot, Grant only plays when he's guarding Nowitzki. 

Jumaine Jones was completely worthless. He and Butler let Howard get like 109813478950285 offensive rebounds and didn't do crap on offense or defense. It's a miracle we're within 4. However, if we had rebounded, we could be up by double digits. It's the same story every game with these guys.

The second half will be extremely painful.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Can't keep Josh Howard and Henderson off the boards. I question Hamblen's decision to keep Odom on the bench with only 2 fouls. 

If we can get the rebound situation in check we got a shot in this one.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> You know you're not going anywhere when Josh Howard and Alan Henderson dominate you. Rebounding was their problem that whole second quarter and they did absolutely nothing to correct it. That's just straight stupid. Grant is the only guy on the team who can match up with Henderson's toughness...PLAY HIM YOU MORON!
> 
> Oh I forgot, Grant only plays when he's guarding Nowitzki.
> 
> ...


I feel you on this Damian. What the hell is Butler doing. 2 airballs stupid fouls. whats going on with him , hasn't played any ball since the trade rumors.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

And what the **** was Jumaine doing at the end of the half trying to guard Dirk? I'm hoping that wasnt Frank's plan.. Lord!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:curse: way to make sure he fell into somebody...that was on purpose!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Did Lamar Odom just say we have to do a "360" degree tur in our rebounding? Money cant by intellegence I guess...and nobody even told him and let him correct his statement...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brown and Slava are :curse: idiots!! DAMNIT!!! Dont ever put them in again.. GRRR

74-70 Mavs after 3..

Mavs are like 31-4 when leading after 3..

:gopray:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

hurricane Terrible Brown strikes again.... :curse:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

What the hell is Tierre Brown doing. He has the worst bball instincts I've seen in a long time for a pg. 

Glad to see odom working his way into this game. If Atkins can get mildly warm or Jumaine Jones can get warm we can pull this one out. 

Butler and Brown are trying to are trying to take us down but we might be able to overcome them and the Mavs


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jazzy1 said:


> What the hell is Tierre Brown doing. He has the worst bball instincts I've seen in a long time for a pg.
> 
> Glad to see odom working his way into this game. If Atkins can get mildly warm or Jumaine Jones can get warm we can pull this one out.
> 
> Butler and Brown are trying to are trying to take us down but we might be able to overcome them and the Mavs


Thanks for beaming down to earth...did tierre brown just make a 3 :clap:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Tierre with back to back 3's.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Slava you ****ing god damn moron :curse: GRAB THE DAMN BOARD :curse: IDIOT!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn Frank take Slava out of the damn game.If we could rebound we'd be winning this game by 10 points. 

Kobe is setting the table and Brown is making plays but you gotta have some rebounding in the game he has got to bring Odom back in.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Slava!! WTF? Get that moron out of there. First he watches Henderson grab the board without even trying. Then he wussy fouls Dirk. What is going through his head? At least Cook would try to get in his way. He is ruining our run!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Mihm is pure garbage.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God damn take Tierre out.. He's trying his best to cost the Lakers the game.. Well his last play anyways.. 

Kobe taking over babyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Now if we can get odom a few touches in the post with Finley on his back we might be onto something. 

Gotta limit Tierre's touches, he's been alittle better than Chucky has been defensively.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Dirk not shooting too well. At least he is getting to the line.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Tierre made some clutch threes, but I still can't help but cringe everytime he touches the ball. I like his effort on defense, but he needs to stop leaving his feet. Thank goodness Dirk is missing his shots tonight. Good pass from Mihm to a cutting Kobe. One request for TNT, stop with the split screens!! I more interested in the game than watching Magic talk.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yeah Mihm! Finally an offensive board from one of our bigs


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

Huge board and putback by Mihm.

Lakers going to win!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

It's the 3 pt shot jacking team.. Lovely!! :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

PBP starting now..

Chucky 3.. 92-88 Lakers
Van Horn Travel.. Dirk throws mouthpiece at official.. :laugh: 
Kobe missed awkward layup..
Daniels jumpers.. 92-90 Lakers
KOBE FORCES AND ONE LAYUP.. YESSSSSSSSSSS :banana: 94-90 Lakers..
Commercial!!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow Kobe, is getting it done folks. gotta solve the Dirk pick and roll situation though. 

Man we need this game.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Truth34 said:


> Huge board and putback by Mihm.
> 
> Lakers going to win!


u sure do know how to jinx a team dont you


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

2:38 left in the 4th Quarter..
Kobe FT Missed.. 94-90 Lakers.. 
Terry 3.. 94-93 Lakers..
Chucky bad 3.. 
Daniels REJECTED by MIHM. Picked up by Mihm
Kobe airmails it past JJ.. :curse:
Dirk missed three.. Henderson O Board.. Mihm Blocks Henderson.
Terry miss.. Kobe board..
Kobe layup.. 96-93 Lakers..
Timeout Mavs!
1:10 left!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Outstanding job Mihm! That a way to show up on the road in crunch time! Finally!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Oh boy glad Kobe took his time on that lay-up. Lotta tight Sphincters right now. 

Playing the Pick and roll better the last few possesions Gotta get the rebounds.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lakers need one more good stop right here...and then we can talk about this later :biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

KOBE BLOCKED DIRK.. KOBE TO JUMAINE WHO MISSES.. KOBE PUTBACK DUNK.. 98-93 Lakers
Howard layup.. 98-95 LAL
Odom missed jumper.. Dirk board..
Dallas ball with 16.2 left.. Timeout Mavs


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Hope Mavs don't shoot a 3. :gopray:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn it Odom. Make a play he tightened up when Kobe gave him the ball he should have flowed right into a lay-in. 

Biggest possesion of the season. We need a stop badly.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe Bean Bryant! Wow! It's times like this when I really hate commercials.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

Wow. What a no call on Dirk's 3.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

one again the uncalled foul is the killer...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers with 2 full TO's 1 :20
Mavs with 0 full TO's, 1 :20

Dirk missed three (Kobe got away with foul).. JJ BOARD.. Fouled.. 
9.4 left.. Timeout Lakers.. 
Lakers ball coming up!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

nice defensive play for the lakers.....now lets carry this on too charolette


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Kobe's been playing some great ball lately.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Victory is near, memo to Dirk there's no crying in basketball especially since you threw your gum at the ref. Need some free throws.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*It's in the refrigerator*

SoCal, never doubt the Truth


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Inbounds to Chucky who is fouled with 8.9 left.. :gopray: 
FT Good.. 99-95 Lakers..
FT Good.. 100-95 Lakers..
:20 second TO Mavs


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn that Clippers loss hurts now. I'm still not ready to concede victory.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

We Did It! Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyuhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Always Have Faith, Always! I Love You Lakers, I Love You I Love You I Love You!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Finley missed 3.. 4.6 left..
Butler rebound and fouled..
FT Missed.. 100-95 Lakers
FT Missed. 100-95 Lakers
Finley missed 3..
Game Over!
*Final: Lakers 100 - Mavs 95*

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

for the love of pinapple juice, how the hell


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn that ball went in and came out whew. This was a big win. Beating the Mavs twice in a week. Lotta people don't think we're gonna make the playoffs. 

Kobe's got alot of pride and competitveness with him. he ain't gonna let us die easy. If we die we're gonna Die Hard with a Vengance.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: It's in the refrigerator*



Truth34 said:


> SoCal, never doubt the Truth


if there isnt doubt...then what is there..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Cris said:


> for the love of pinapple juice, how the hell


How the hell you ask? This team is inconsitant.. They'll probably lose to the Bobcats now :laugh:


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

HHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA. Thank you Los Angeles. Keep up the good play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Finley missed 3.. 4.6 left..
> Butler rebound and fouled..
> FT Missed.. 100-95 Lakers
> FT Missed. 100-95 Lakers
> ...



If you gonna do the Chick Hearn play by play you gotta end it right and put this one away. Chick Hearn style.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, now I'm just confused. I don't know if we really suck, if we suck, if we're just OK, or if we're actually kind of good. 

I still don't think we'll be able to make the playoffs, but that win was good to see. Kobe is the man.

P.S. Look at my Custon User Title which I put in about an hour or two before the game...am I or am I not the MASTER OF THE ANTI-JYNX? :yes:


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: YEEEEYUH LAKERS, THATS ****ING RIGHT!!!!!!!!!! ALWAYS HAVE FAITH!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Damn that ball went in and came out whew. This was a big win. Beating the Mavs twice in a week. Lotta people don't think we're gonna make the playoffs.
> 
> Kobe's got alot of pride and competitveness with him. he ain't gonna let us die easy. If we die we're gonna Die Hard with a Vengance.


 Couldn't have said it any better.

I'm sorry for the no call Dirk. Getting tapped on the jersey (no body contact) can really affect a shot. Now watch Charlotte hand it to us


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> How the hell you ask? This team is inconsitant.. They'll probably lose to the Bobcats now :laugh:


LOL, that's exactly what I said to my dad as the final buzzer sounded.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

This is probably the most animated I've ever been during a basketball game. Slava and Caron deserve a big, fat "WTF". Seriously, WTF? Slava brings nothing to the table. Caron has been playing like an average player, which I'm starting to feel is closer to his level of potential. On the flip side, major props to Mihm. The guy flat out battled down low. Odom, Brown, and Jones had their moments. Kobe has been playing like the player we've become accustomed to the last 9 years. Great win.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Not a better sleep aide than a Lakers win. I will rest comfortably after this one. I tossed around after that Clippers loss. Something about losing to the Clips that just disturbed me. But this one oh yeah. Gonna be a great night sleep.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Great win, I'm glad to be terribly wrong about this one. Dallas got passive at the end and left the door open.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Anyone want a Guinness Draught in honor of tonight's win? I've been stocking for St. Patrick's Day


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

-D! said:


> Anyone want a Guinness Draught in honor of tonight's win? I've been stocking for St. Patrick's Day


I'm actually drinking a Killian's right now. It's supposedly "The Official Beer of St. Patrick's Day". I don't know about that but they taste damn good after a victory.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

When Kobe plays post in the tri he is the best offensive player in the game bar none. His defense was shaky at times, but his block on Dirk was huge.

Lamar stepped up in the 2nd half and almost got the triple double.

Mihm was pretty quiet but he had big blocks down the stretch.

Dare I say that Tierre had a decent game?

Caron and Slava both played very poorly. I'm sick of Butler's one-dribble-pull up-mid-range-jumpers with 20 on the clock. And what was with Jones? Two big mistakes at the end of the game. The rest of the team bailed him out.

We need to beat the Bobcats, Wiz, and Sixers.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Pinball said:


> This is probably the most animated I've ever been during a basketball game. Slava and Caron deserve a big, fat "WTF". Seriously, WTF? Slava brings nothing to the table. Caron has been playing like an average player, which I'm starting to feel is closer to his level of potential. On the flip side, major props to Mihm. The guy flat out battled down low. Odom, Brown, and Jones had their moments. Kobe has been playing like the player we've become accustomed to the last 9 years. Great win.


This has got to do _something_ for Mihm's confidence. Those blocks at the end were crucial.

Butler's confidence, on the other hand, is shot. They should think about pulling him out of the starting lineup but then they'd probably lose him completely and he'd turn into Nick Anderson on the free throw line.

Kobe is out of his mind.


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Got away with one tonight, and Mihm actually did something?? WTF.


Now, on to the Bobcats.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:banana: :banana: Oh yea!!! Playoffs here we come!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> When Kobe plays post in the tri he is the best offensive player in the game bar none. His defense was shaky at times, but his block on Dirk was huge.
> 
> Lamar stepped up in the 2nd half and almost got the triple double.
> 
> ...


I agree about Kobe in the post. He's killing folks every night down there. He has the clear out spot and is either scoring or making guys foul him. He's virtually ignored shooting 3's a stark contrast to earlier in the season when he was jacking it up from deep. 

His defense has slipped this season he's roaming alot and is making teammates have to switch on to his man too often. He needs to be made aware to contain his man better he can when focused. 

I'm thinking we need to get Butler the ball on the post sometimes because standing on the perimeter is doing nothing for his game. He looks lost and is a totally ineffective player.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree about Kobe in the post. He's killing folks every night down there. He has the clear out spot and is either scoring or making guys foul him. He's virtually ignored shooting 3's a stark contrast to earlier in the season when he was jacking it up from deep.
> 
> His defense has slipped this season he's roaming alot and is making teammates have to switch on to his man too often. He needs to be made aware to contain his man better he can when focused.
> 
> I'm thinking we need to get Butler the ball on the post sometimes because standing on the perimeter is doing nothing for his game. He looks lost and is a totally ineffective player.


I'm thinking Butler needs to be shipped out as soon as the season is over. Lets put Lamar back at SF and see if his size and length will bother perimeter players more than it bothers PFs. Caron doesn't really give us anything that Jumaine Jones can't provide. He can't shoot, he's a poor rebounder for his size, and he doesn't have the lateral quickness to prevent perimeter players from driving to the basket. I'm starting to get the feeling that he's just an average player with an above average upside. Not all young players are going to make leaps and bounds like Wade, Amare, and Lebron. As far as I'm concerned, only Kobe and Lamar have starting spots locked up on next year's squad. Mihm is fighting for his starting position but if he keeps playing like he did tonight, he will join Kobe and Lamar. All we'll need then is a starting PG and PF.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Pinball said:


> I'm thinking Butler needs to be shipped out as soon as the season is over. Lets put Lamar back at SF and see if his size and length will bother perimeter players more than it bothers PFs. Caron doesn't really give us anything that Jumaine Jones can't provide. He can't shoot, he's a poor rebounder for his size, and he doesn't have the lateral quickness to prevent perimeter players from driving to the basket. I'm starting to get the feeling that he's just an average player with an above average upside. Not all young players are going to make leaps and bounds like Wade, Amare, and Lebron. As far as I'm concerned, only Kobe and Lamar have starting spots locked up on next year's squad. Mihm is fighting for his starting position but if he keeps playing like he did tonight, he will join Kobe and Lamar. All we'll need then is a starting PG and PF.


Though his value has gone down now, Id still trade him for a big guy in the post who can be tough down low. Hes been one of my favorite players ever since he played for UCONN, but it doesnt look like he'll ever be that consistent 2nd or 3rd scorer that we were hoping for, at least not for this team. Moving him would have Odom play at his natural SF which IMO is addition by subtraction.

I dont know about Caron though, this is really only his 2nd year in the league after having injury plagued season before. I dont think he'll ever be the Paul Pierce type player everyone was comparing him to when he was drafted, but I think he'll be a great 2nd guy to a superstar, but unfortunately for Caron, Odom has that role filled here. But Kupchak has said that there are 3 untouchables on the team, Kobe, Lamar, and Caron because he wants to keep them as the main foundation for the team. So who knows if he even gets dealt this offseason.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Pinball said:


> I'm thinking Butler needs to be shipped out as soon as the season is over. Lets put Lamar back at SF and see if his size and length will bother perimeter players more than it bothers PFs. Caron doesn't really give us anything that Jumaine Jones can't provide. He can't shoot, he's a poor rebounder for his size, and he doesn't have the lateral quickness to prevent perimeter players from driving to the basket. I'm starting to get the feeling that he's just an average player with an above average upside. Not all young players are going to make leaps and bounds like Wade, Amare, and Lebron. As far as I'm concerned, only Kobe and Lamar have starting spots locked up on next year's squad. Mihm is fighting for his starting position but if he keeps playing like he did tonight, he will join Kobe and Lamar. All we'll need then is a starting PG and PF.


Yeah I agree Butler's gotta go. Jones actually has a role, and doesn't try things he doesn't do well. He's a spot up shooter who moves into the gaps after Kobe penetrates. Butler seems to have lost confidence and he has very little lateral quickness.

I'm wondering though is his dip in play gonna bring us anyone worthwhile. 

I like Mhm's overall natural talent the question is can he figure it out mentally. A new head coach like PJ might be able to solve his problems mentally thats PJ's specialty. 

I don't even know if Mihm can play pf. But I agree Odom needs to go back to sf. He could become a guy who draws doubles all game down low as a 3 man. He'd be killer passing out of doubles. 

But any scenario involving trading odom I'm totally against. Unless we get a Superstar in return getting some banger at 4 to me would be a terrible mistake. Odom for Boozer type trades to me hurt more than they help.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> But Kupchak has said that there are 3 untouchables on the team, Kobe, Lamar, and Caron because he wants to keep them as the main foundation for the team. So who knows if he even gets dealt this offseason.


Didn't know Kup felt that way. Thats terrible thinking. Butler doesn't fit. He's not a good mix with Kobe and Lamar . Butler should be moved for a defensive pg if possible I'd doubt he could lure us a big. Then again Maybe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn chucky, if he would have made those two free's id have won my 100 point bet in the usportsbook!

Bah, anyway nice win. Kobe is a beast, and Lamar with almost a triple double... They can end up being one beastly combo.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Didn't know Kup felt that way. Thats terrible thinking. Butler doesn't fit. He's not a good mix with Kobe and Lamar . Butler should be moved for a defensive pg if possible I'd doubt he could lure us a big. Then again Maybe.


I honestly dont think he feels that way, I know he'd deal Caron and change for Boozer in a second. Just sounds like to me hes saving face since Caron was the second key in executing the Shaq trade.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

HallOfFamer said:


> I honestly dont think he feels that way, I know he'd deal Caron and change for Boozer in a second. Just sounds like to me hes saving face since Caron was the second key in executing the Shaq trade.


Yeah you're probably right, he has to save face at least for this year in the Shaq deal. I really do think Boozer's gonna get traded. Is Butler enough to get it done as the center piece is the question. 

I don't know.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

FIRST OFF: WAY TO GO BOYS! :clap: :cheers: :banana: 

2nd: As i always say Keep your heads up were playoff bound 

3rd: Mihm :clap: ..and i thought id never say this TIERRE :clap: 

4th: Kobe hands down best player in the L, Hes proved it the last 4 games. *Odom * playing great latley also

5th: Caron will be gone(nice rhyme). We dont even go with him at the end of the games and with the tri he doesnt really fit. Hes a streaky guy one day hes 16+ somedays hes less than 10. 


p.s: Who else got a DE-FENCE chant going in their living rooms tonight

GOD KNOWS I DID!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> When Kobe plays post in the tri he is the best offensive player in the game bar none.


I'll say. His footwork and touch around the rim are so superior to any player in the league, it's really fun to watch. I think he's shooting nearly 50% from the floor since Hamblin started running lots of tri last month. It's baffling Jackson didn't run more box plays for Kobe during the 3-peat. I was really disappointed he didn't do that for Payton last year, especially considering how disgruntled Payton was in the offense.



Pinball said:


> I'm thinking Butler needs to be shipped out as soon as the season is over. Lets put Lamar back at SF and see if his size and length will bother perimeter players more than it bothers PFs. Caron doesn't really give us anything that Jumaine Jones can't provide. He can't shoot, he's a poor rebounder for his size, and he doesn't have the lateral quickness to prevent perimeter players from driving to the basket. I'm starting to get the feeling that he's just an average player with an above average upside. Not all young players are going to make leaps and bounds like Wade, Amare, and Lebron. As far as I'm concerned, only Kobe and Lamar have starting spots locked up on next year's squad. Mihm is fighting for his starting position but if he keeps playing like he did tonight, he will join Kobe and Lamar. All we'll need then is a starting PG and PF.


Well said. Moving Odom back to SF is even more critical if Jackson is to be coach next season. He's already got 9 years of playbook on that type of duo in the triangle, would be a smooth transition. Of course, the defense is the real issue with this team, not the offense.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Kobe's really been on a tear lately... He is averaging 38.5 pts & 8 rebs whilst shooting 54% from the field and 93% from the FT line in the past 4 games! 



Pinball said:


> I'm actually drinking a Killian's right now. It's supposedly "The Official Beer of St. Patrick's Day". I don't know about that but they taste damn good after a victory.


Everything taste great after a victory like this.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Down the stretch, Kobe was just awesome. He blocked Dirk, which opened up a fastbreak pt for us. He freed up JJ and T. Brown for their shots.

Mihm played his best game on the road. T. Brown was at his best. No dribbling just shooting it up. Again, Odom needs to be more aggressive if we want to be succeed in this road trip. 

I'm just glad, like everyone else, that we started off the road trip with a W. :banana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cris said:


> for the love of pinapple juice, how the hell


:laugh:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

-D! said:


> Anyone want a Guinness Draught in honor of tonight's win? I've been stocking for St. Patrick's Day


 :cheers:


----------

